

Ask HN: How to find manufacturer for fabric product? - fnid

Non-technical question, but I've hacked a real world product with an enhancement. It's a fabric product and this device will be a household name.<p>I need to find a factory that can mass produce them out of cotton.<p>I need to find a sweat shop, except one that isn't bad for the employees.  Where do I find one of these? Is there a directory?
======
byoung2
I don't know about sweat shops, but you can find manufacturers for almost
anything at <http://www.globalsources.com/>

------
sid
Why dont you try www.alibaba.com they have manufacturers from around the world
and alot of my friends that have manufacturing companies advertise there

~~~
dc2k08
Be careful on alibaba and any of those type of sites though. Lots of scammers
and middlemen posing as manufacturers.

